# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Health & Well-Being >  Carbon C-60

## Working Poor

I want to get some Carbon C60 for my old dog. She has joint pain and is about 12 years old which is about the life span of a doberman. They say this stuff increases life span. I am not sure it is right to increase the life span. I want to be in as well as I can be while I am here. I am not sure I want to take it myself but I do want to see is it will help my dog feel better. I do feel that we are capable of living forever even in this body we have. I do believe in healing on all levels mental spiritual, and physical and dimensions beyond my awareness. 
Does anyone here have any experiences with Carbon C60?

A lot of people say good things about it. A lot of people say it is from the devil. What say you? Below I have provided a few links only from people who may or not be promoting any particular product. I do not make any money posting this from people who are promoting a product

This is guy K Elmer makes it for himself but does not sell he does post a chart on the different prices of the top ten selling brands of C60 and he does talk a lot about how to make it and how it affects him. This is a link to his utube channel 

https://www.youtube.com/user/kjohnson1701/featured

This guy is telling his story about why he quit using it he tries to sound scientific  but not really



This is an interesting interview with Sarah Westall and Scientists Ian Mitchell and Dr. Ayyappan Subbiah they discuss research and product  that they developed for pets as a result of the research they claim to be having really good results in longevity and health of animals. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zamzpu6pfvY
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zamzpu6pfvY

----------


## Superfluous Man

> I do feel that we are capable of living forever even in this body we have.


Right

----------


## Working Poor

> Right


Sarcasm noted. Obviously, you and I view the body differently. I think the human body is not appreciated by the medical industrial complex and conventional science and they are not looking for ways to make life healthier and better. They are looking to make money for their masters.. This product may well be a tool for Mr global to manipulate IDK. 

To me there is something eternal about life that I just can't stop thinking about. I do believe the body could be given optimal health that could make it last for much longer than it does and perhaps forever.  It is just something I like to contemplate and have been doing so for as long as I can remember. Nothing is impossible in my book.

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

Buckyballs!! I've heard they have health benefits. It's interesting however since most of the other carbon-matrix-compounds such as graphene are highly carcinogenic. 




> I do feel that we are capable of living forever even in this body we have.


My mind does not want to. Does yours ?

----------


## Zippyjuan

Well there are seven billion people who have not died yet.  Maybe somebody will make it to 150.  

In the study, rats who were only given water did not live as long as rats given olive oil and buckyballs. Maybe if they were given food they might have lived even longer. 

https://www.huffingtonpost.com/lyle-...b_1449974.html




> Since there were only six rats per group, it is* possible it was olive oil alone that made the rats live longer* and that the variation between oil and oil plus c60 was just due to chance .  This would not be too surprising considering the many health benefits found from olive oil consumption, itself an antioxidant.  The reason olive oil was used is that buckyballs don’t dissolve in water.
> 
> Furthermore, revealing possible carelessness, in the figure below illustrating the appearance of liver tissue in the treated rats, *the same exact photo was used for two reportedly different groups* with a slightly different zoom and crop location.
> 
> 
> 
> These flaws suggest we must view this study like all fountains of youth that have come and gone before it, with a healthy dose of skepticism.
> 
> It seems even the* lead author* Fatmi Moussa who admits he will be repeating the study with larger groups isn’t so convinced himself.  *Asked if he has started taking some of his own medicine he replied “no, I do not consume C60 at this time*.”





> The survival curve the authors presented in the figure below is widely incongruent with the reported results.  It shows that* all the c60 rats were alive* at 42 months *which was reportedly the mean survival.*  At 22 months, the mean survival of the water treated rats, all were alive; and at the oil groups mean survival of 26 months more than 80% of them were living.


Mean meaning the average lifespan. Data is very suspect.

----------


## Working Poor

> . 
> 
> 
> My mind does not want to. Does yours ?


As long as I am healthy and can still work in my garden and, am free I am happy to stay in this body. Do you think there is something wrong with wanting to live in the bodies we are in right now forever?

----------


## Zippyjuan

> As long as I am healthy and can still work in my garden and, am free I am happy to stay in this body. Do you think there is something wrong with wanting to live in the bodies we are in right now forever?


Staying active is more helpful than any magic pill sold on the internet.

----------


## Working Poor

> Staying active is more helpful than any magic pill sold on the internet.


I am not going to take the c60 I want to see if it will help my dog. I eat well and take a few supplements and enjoy pretty good health for the most part.

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

> As long as I am healthy and can still work in my garden and, am free I am happy to stay in this body. Do you think there is something wrong with wanting to live in the bodies we are in right now forever?


Well, I do like to get a better understanding of things, I guess you never run out of things to learn.. So in that regard, I agree.

----------


## Working Poor

> In the study, rats who were only given water did not live as long as rats given olive oil and buckyballs. Maybe if they were given food they might have lived even longer.


https://www.huffingtonpost.com/lyle-...b_1449974.html

Thanks for the chart Zippy. I am pretty sure that they did not give the rats only water, oil or oil+ c60. They used 60 rats in 3 different groups. Not only 6 rats in each group.

I did a search to see if there is any documented proof of death as a result of using c60 in humans or animals. I found a case of death in a person and their dog who were both using it for 2 weeks and both individuals died. But it was not a doctor's report that said the 2 individuals died it was just someone who knew someone who was taking it. It does seem like if it was killing animals and people there would be a lot of information about it especially from the dog and cat owners. It is not approved by the FDA which it probably won't be until someone comes up with a patent able formula that causes side effects and death. Maybe someone will put aspartame in it and get it approved.

A lot of the different sites that talk about dosages say to take more in the beginning to load up. I will be giving my dog small doses and if she seems to be doing okay on it I may continue using it on her.. If I were to ever try it for myself I think I would put it on my skin for a few months before I ever take it internally and I would probably mix a few drops in another oil before using it straight out of the bottle. I will also be doing it this way with my dog.

I have a very fast metabolism so anything ingested will act much quicker on me than people who have a slower metabolism. I usually put something new that I want to try on my skin first. My skin reacts fast to things too and, often I can taste what ever it is on my skin although not as intensely as if I put it in my mouth. I put things I want to try on band aids with a few drops of some kind of oil I have handy.

I wish I personally knew some one who has tried C60. I have seen several doctors videos on youtube who say they are recommending it for their patients and seeing very good results which they are studying

----------


## Working Poor

This is an article published in 1991 on the https://www.popsci.com/buckyball-magic-molecule"]discovery of Carbon60 in Popular Science. I gave some to my older dog today and she readily licked it out of my hand. She seems to be very alert more so than I have seen her be in a while. Her eyes look noticeably clearer. I hope it helps her it is a small price to pay if it will bring my girl back to a better level of health and add a couple of extra years to her life. The longest lived doberman I have ever had was 13 years most of them don't live past 12 years. My girl is 12 years old now and she has been fading pretty fast. I thought I was going to lose her this past summer she would not get up or eat. So I made her some bone broth and mixed it with cottage cheese and turmeric and spoon fed her for over a week. I still give her bone broth, turmeric and cottage cheese + her regular raw diet. 

Carbon 60 is not considered a supplement it has been advised that better results go along with a good clean diet. The reported best results are from athletes, older adults and, older pets. Many older cats and dogs have been documented by their vets to come back from the brink of death.






> Science
> Buckyball: The Magic Molecule
> 
> Our August 1991 cover story, in honor of Harry Kroto's passing
> Popular Science, August 1991, by Edward Edelson May 2, 2016
> Buckyball The Magic Molecule
> 
> Buckyball: The Magic Molecule
> 
> From Popular Science, August 1991

----------


## Working Poor

I thought I would give a little up date on my dog. She is changing a lot. She is a rescue dog and when we obtained her she was on death row at the pound. She has always seemed kinda sad and scared and did not like people.

Since giving her the C60 she has been super affectionate and she wags her tail when I talk to her now. She never wagged her tail at me before. She runs and plays with the 3 year old male and even manages to tire him out and he is a very high energy dog. The last spot on her skin that was about 8" in diameter when we got her is not even visible now. It was only about 1/2" in diameter when I started her on the C60. Her fur is now very soft where as before it was very coarse. The other day I dropped an arm load of wood by the wood stove normally she would have been startled by the sound and run off but, instead she just looked up at me and said hi mom thanks for bringing in some wood. SHe doesn't get afraid anymore when I pick up my guitar, use the broom or, vacuum cleaner.

She really is acting like she is a young dog and I am glad and hope that she can live a few years longer. I did get the least expensive C60 that I could find it is infused with olive oil. The more expensive brands use coconut and avocado oils there are some companies using pumpkin seed, hemp, and other oils. She does still have a few growths on her body that I hope to see disappear. Just seeing her enjoy her life and seeming to be happy and unafraid for the first time since I have had her is just so nice. I have been feeding her a very good diet since I got her and the only change has been using the C60. I am very surprised to see such change in her. This past summer I thought she was going to die she could not get up or eat. I stated making bone broth and force feeding it to her I would carry her outside to lay her in the sun which is something she has always seemed to enjoy it was about to break my back carrying her. She did finally manage to get her own self up and became able to eat on her own. All my friends and family kept saying I should just put her down. But I was feeling like I did not want to face another loss so I worked hard to bring her back. It is wonderful to be receiving affection from her and to watch her chase squirrel and play with Bubba.

Some people might say that the bone broth brought her back. I know it helped to keep her from dying but, she did not start acting like a happy energetic girl until I started giving her C60.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> I thought I would give a little up date on my dog. She is changing a lot. She is a rescue dog and when we obtained her she was on death row at the pound. She has always seemed kinda sad and scared and did not like people.
> 
> Since giving her the C60 she has been super affectionate and she wags her tail when I talk to her now. She never wagged her tail at me before. She runs and plays with the 3 year old male and even manages to tire him out and he is a very high energy dog. The last spot on her skin that was about 8" in diameter when we got her is not even visible now. It was only about 1/2" in diameter when I started her on the C60. Her fur is now very soft where as before it was very coarse. The other day I dropped an arm load of wood by the wood stove normally she would have been startled by the sound and run off but, instead she just looked up at me and said hi mom thanks for bringing in some wood. SHe doesn't get afraid anymore when I pick up my guitar, use the broom or, vacuum cleaner.
> 
> She really is acting like she is a young dog and I am glad and hope that she can live a few years longer. I did get the least expensive C60 that I could find it is infused with olive oil. The more expensive brands use coconut and avocado oils there are some companies using pumpkin seed, hemp, and other oils. She does still have a few growths on her body that I hope to see disappear. Just seeing her enjoy her life and seeming to be happy and unafraid for the first time since I have had her is just so nice. I have been feeding her a very good diet since I got her and the only change has been using the C60. I am very surprised to see such change in her. This past summer I thought she was going to die she could not get up or eat. I stated making bone broth and force feeding it to her I would carry her outside to lay her in the sun which is something she has always seemed to enjoy it was about to break my back carrying her. She did finally manage to get her own self up and became able to eat on her own. All my friends and family kept saying I should just put her down. But I was feeling like I did not want to face another loss so I worked hard to bring her back. It is wonderful to be receiving affection from her and to watch her chase squirrel and play with Bubba.
> 
> Some people might say that the bone broth brought her back. I know it helped to keep her from dying but, she did not start acting like a happy energetic girl until I started giving her C60.

----------


## TheTexan

I woke up with some back pain this morning.  Is it possible that C-60 could help with that?

----------


## Working Poor

> I woke up with some back pain this morning.  Is it possible that C-60 could help with that?



I have read many comments claiming that C60 has helped with pain. I have no idea how it might affect you. Some people say all kinds of fantastic things happen while others say it did nothing for them. I think my dog may be experiencing pain relief. I know when we get old pain is not uncommon.

I have a bad shoulder that I may rub some on. I want to see how my dog does on it for a little while longer before I experiment on myself with it. Like I said in a previous post if I start using it I will apply it topically first to see how it affects my skin. I do know that C60 is being used now in cosmetics designed for anti aging.

----------


## Working Poor

My old female dog does seem to be improving. The biggest change is in her behavior. She is much less timid than she used to be.  I know that she does feel much better. She looks better too.

I have added drops of it to all my skin care products and tale a few drops any time I have a head ache which happens  a lot because of a very serious head and neck injury I had as a child. I have found that I have headaches less often and get over them much faster since taking drops. My hair seems to be growing more too. I don't know if I am experiencing the placebo FX or not. I know that the pain that I experience is real and I have been looking for something to relieve it for most of my life. I did not really want to start taking the drops  because the of much faster pain reduction  than anything that I have ever taken I am probably going to at least take it if I have a headache.

Many people say that their eyesight gets better with C 60 but I can't see any improvement in my bad vision.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> My old female dog does seem to be improving. The biggest change is in her behavior. She is much less timid than she used to be.  I know that she does feel much better. She looks better too.
> 
> I have added drops of it to all my skin care products and tale a few drops any time I have a head ache which happens  a lot because of a very serious head and neck injury I had as a child. I have found that I have headaches less often and get over them much faster since taking drops. My hair seems to be growing more too. I don't know if I am experiencing the placebo FX or not. I know that the pain that I experience is real and I have been looking for something to relieve it for most of my life. I did not really want to start taking the drops  because the of much faster pain reduction  than anything that I have ever taken I am probably going to at least take it if I have a headache.
> 
> Many people say that their eyesight gets better with C 60 but I can't see any improvement in my bad vision.


Thanks for the update, it sounds encouraging.

----------


## Working Poor

My old female dog seems to be getting stronger and more cognitive.As I said earlier about this dog is she is a rescue she had a lot of behavior weirdness. She is pushing on the door when she wants out and has started talking her head off. She wants some more C-60 we are out so I will order more. The dog is actually smart now. Her personality has really come out. I don't give her very much C 60 anymore. For a while I was giving it to her every day because she was really sick. Now I give it to her about once a week. 

I take it sometimes too. I find it gives me extra energy and helps cut down on muscle soreness if I work too hard and if allergies (I get sinus headaches from pollen sometimes) are flaring up. I don't take it all the time because I don't think I need it all the time. I am pretty sure I would take it if I felt sick or weak.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> My old female dog seems to be getting stronger and more cognitive.As I said earlier about this dog is she is a rescue she had a lot of behavior weirdness. She is pushing on the door when she wants out and has started talking her head off. She wants some more C-60 we are out so I will order more. The dog is actually smart now. Her personality has really come out. I don't give her very much C 60 anymore. For a while I was giving it to her every day because she was really sick. Now I give it to her about once a week. 
> 
> I take it sometimes too. I find it gives me extra energy and helps cut down on muscle soreness if I work too hard and if allergies (I get sinus headaches from pollen sometimes) are flaring up. I don't take it all the time because I don't think I need it all the time. I am pretty sure I would take it if I felt sick or weak.


Thanks for the update.

----------

